# Good deal? or not so?



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

http://www.botachtactical.com/keba39saw.html


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Some of the patrols at the spring camporee at scout camp had these this weekend, seemed to work well, but were a little on the small side.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

If you want a pocket-saw to take care of small branches - that would do the trick. The price is comfortable.

Personally - I prefer having a bow-saw with a few spare saw-blades like the one pictured below (just some random picture I snagged off the net). My bow-saw has easily sliced-n-diced 6x6 posts, small trees, etc.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice. I've got one fairly similar to yours, Naekid - works great.


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

I got one just like that with three extra blades.:2thumb:


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I have had one of these for over 25 years, packs small, good for backpacking also.
Sven-Saw, the Famous Campfire Folding Saw


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Bob - when I was still a wee-one, my dad had that same style of saw that we took with us when we bush-wacked cross-country skiied (vs trail-running). We used that kind of saw many (MANY) times. My dad even sew'd up a vinyl casing for it to keep it wrapped up and together when strapped to the side of the pack. (My dad used to own / operate a vinyl repair business fixing car seats, house and office chairs, sofa's, etc).


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> I have had one of these for over 25 years, packs small, good for backpacking also.
> Sven-Saw, the Famous Campfire Folding Saw


Funny, a friend's ex-wife's dad is the one who designed that saw!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

What's funny is I have one of each !! but I don't have the one that I asked about, was thinking for my BOB... nothing screams "PEOPLE" like the sound of an ax chopping wood..IF your in hide mode, of course if ya are a fire may not be the best idea..

This little saw would handle what we call Squaw wood real easy ...


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

mn_homesteader said:


> Funny, a friend's ex-wife's dad is the one who designed that saw!


 Isn't it a small world.


----------

